# No network after install

## eidophusikon

when booting the new system i get a message telling me dhcp failed to load and eth0 does not exist

after logging on there is no internet. i connect trough a router with dhcp enabled and the ce autodeteteced my settings with no problum. why won't the installed enviroment?

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Which nic are you using? Did your nic work with the LiveCD?

----------

## eidophusikon

nic? whats that? the live cd connected to the internet with no problum.

----------

## bdm

 *eidophusikon wrote:*   

> nic? whats that? the live cd connected to the internet with no problum.

 

NIC is your Network Interface Card. In other words, it's where you plug in your internet cable.  :Smile: 

----------

## eidophusikon

adia tells me its  SMC 1208BT Ethnet adapter but i rember some pcmia command under linux calling it Realteck 803somthing Ethnet adapter.

i would guess the problum is in detecting the card since it says it doesn't exst even tough i set it up in /etc/conf.d/net.eth0

----------

## thorpe

Did you compile the drivers into the kernel?

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Well boot the LiveCD again and check which modules that are loaded:

```
lsmod
```

Look up what modules are used for what purpose and compile these modules also in your kernel ...

----------

## Inhuman_

Another choice is Genkernel, which works very similarly to the LiveCD.

It autodetects all your hardware, so you don't need to worry about kernel configurations

----------

## shazde

how to compile the drivers into kernel? with Livecd the connection is set but how come isn't it with installed gentoo.

PS1: I rather have tones of problem with this newly installed Gentoo since hours ago. there are extra packs in CD i tried to install and whole instalation process got failed due to some packages which were not GRP! (like Mysql). the last time I just chose the GRP packages and finally I could have ended my installation seccessfully. nonetheless many other new problems like this still facing up!

PS2: I dont give it up   :Wink: 

----------

## eidophusikon

isn't the genkernael slower or somthing?, the handbook doesn't reccomend it.

shazde, did you install yourself though handbook or use a dialog? i you used the handbook it tells you how to config the kernel. th change the settings i just chrooted ans compiles a new kernel then copied the bzImage to /boot

anyway eth0 still doesn't exist to the new gentoo for me, trough i added support for all relevant looking drivers.

might have mentioned it but i'm useing PCI ethnet

----------

## eidophusikon

i copied the kernel off the livecd and booted it and still got the same error. the problum must be in some config file, but it says it defaults to dhcp, how can i i tell if i need some fancy dhcp flags or not?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking problem, so moved here

----------

## Inhuman_

No, genkernel is not significantly slower.

For new gentoo users, i would recommend it.

----------

